
IndieGoGo: Learn Continuous Integration with GitLab CI - brodock
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/learn-continuous-integration-with-gitlab-ci#/
======
brodock
GitLab Fan is running a IndieGoGo campaign to build an online course of how to
use GitLab CI.

Although it's endorsed by GitLab itself
([https://about.gitlab.com/2017/09/07/gitlab-fan-
profile/](https://about.gitlab.com/2017/09/07/gitlab-fan-profile/)), identify
of the authors are not disclosed.

They also run [https://twitter.com/gitlabfan](https://twitter.com/gitlabfan)

